# I Support Gay Marriage. You?



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Absolutely no way.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I absolutely do. Straight folks kill me, acting like gay folks getting married affects them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I absolutely support gay marriage.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I support it.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Absolutely no way.


The 19th century called, they want their opinion back.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, why not. I can't understand why some people see it as a bad thing if two men or two women get married. Their love is similar to straight couples love. And they can't accidentally bring a new kid in to this overcrowded earth(at least if neither of them is transsexual)


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, don't see the big deal.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I support gay marriage. Love is love.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

As Marie Antoinette didn't say: "Let Them Eat Cake" 
Let people do what they want. 
&
They should re-think the classing system for drugs.
They should legalise euthanasia.
They should re-introduce corporal punishment in schools. 
- But that's for another thread  

(Yes)


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> As Marie Antoinette didn't say: "Let Them Eat Cake"
> Let people do what they want.
> &
> They should re-think the classing system for drugs.
> ...


What if they're on a diet or have some sort of allergy to cake?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, of course.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, they have to right to be just as "miserable" as everyone else. Hell I say let people marrying what ever they want to marry. If they want marry a horse, let him, if they want to marry a blow up doll, sure why not, if they want to marry themselves, let them.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I support it 100%. State marriage is not a church affair, if heterosexual atheists and childfree people can get married then why can't homosexuals?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I support it, I don't see why anyone wouldn't, anyone should have the right to marry someone they love. I understand that gay adoption is a thorny issue, but homosexuals are just as capable of being parents as heterosexuals. However, the kids will inevitably be bullied at school if their parents are gay.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was very proud last election to live in one of the states that passed the gay marriage bill. 

Definitely support.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah don't support it.

Call it a civil union or come up with a completely different name for a gay sex couple that doesn't involve the word marriage. Then I have no problems with it


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I completely support it. 
I really don't understand how gay marriage would have any negative effects.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

missingno said:


> Nah don't support it.
> 
> Call it a civil union or come up with a completely different name for a gay sex couple that doesn't involve the word marriage. Then I have no problems with it


Why?

If it's due to any religious notion of marriage being between a man and a woman, then shouldn't heterosexual atheist couples and childfree people (not reproducing which many seem to think the purpose of marriage is for) also have "civil unions"?


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure. If they love each other then why the hell not.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

In a secular sense - yes, absolutely.

I'm not sure about religious homosexuals and church marriage.
Since it's all nonsense to me I think they should just stop being religious.
But I guess that's not an option :um


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Absolutely.
There is no reason not to.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> Why?
> 
> If it's due to any religious notion of marriage being between a man and a woman, then shouldn't heterosexual atheist couples and childfree people (not reproducing which many seem to think the purpose of marriage is for) also have "civil unions"?


I'm not religious but yes I believe a marriage is between a man and a woman that would include the groups you mentioned but not gays. The word marriage obviously means something to a lot of people and I feel that the gay agenda is hijacking this term when a civil union or a completely new term is appropriate.

Why because I believe straight people and gay people and there relationship is different and should be reflected as such with a different name for there union( I couldn't think of how to word that sentence differently. It's not meant to be offensive and I'm not suggesting there love for one another is different to the love between a man and a woman). I'm not advocating hate or violence against them I'm not for taking away any rights I would support them having the same rights, I say this without knowing all the rights that a married couple has that a civil union is missing (except probably adoption if it's there).

So straight people =marriage
Gay people= Civil Union or a completely new term they come up with


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

missingno said:


> Nah don't support it.
> 
> Call it a civil union or come up with a completely different name for a gay sex couple that doesn't involve the word marriage. Then I have no problems with it


I don't understand why you feel like this? What does it matter whether it is called marriage or not? So you want gay and lesbian couples to not refer to their union as a marriage because you have some sort of problem with the usage of that word in this scenario?

Forgive me for saying this but it simply sounds like pedantry on your part.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

apx24 said:


> I don't understand why you feel like this? What does it matter whether it is called marriage or not? So you want gay and lesbian couples to not refer to their union as a marriage because you have some sort of problem with the usage of that word in this scenario?
> 
> Forgive me for saying this but it simply sounds like pedantry on your part.


Pretty much

Same could be said for pushing of gay marriage instead of pushing for a civil union or a completely different term with the same legal rights but here we are...


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

missingno said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Same could be said for pushing of gay marriage instead of pushing for a civil union or a completely different term with the same legal rights but here we are...


Yeah i guess you're correct there, I just don't see the fuss about giving gays an equal right to marriage. I can't see how someone could be offended by something which has absolutely nothing to do with them (I'm not referring to you here, by the way). So many people seem to make an issue with this.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

missingno said:


> I'm not religious but yes I believe a marriage is between a man and a woman that would include the groups you mentioned but not gays. The word marriage obviously means something to a lot of people and I feel that the gay agenda is hijacking this term when a civil union or a completely new term is appropriate.
> 
> Why because I believe straight people and gay people and there relationship is different and should be reflected as such with a different name for there union( I couldn't think of how to word that sentence differently. It's not meant to be offensive and I'm not suggesting there love for one another is different to the love between a man and a woman). I'm not advocating hate or violence against them I'm not for taking away any rights I would support them having the same rights, I say this without knowing all the rights that a married couple has that a civil union is missing (except probably adoption if it's there).
> 
> ...


But why should they have different names? It is clear that a marriage within a religion is different to a secular marriage. Why should someone else's idea on what marriage should be affect so many people? I find the whole "equal but different" thing uncomfortable.

I think churches that oppose gay marriage should not be forced to change, but secular marriage should be available to all no matter what genders.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I find the whole "equal but different" thing uncomfortable.


I'm vary of "equal but different" as well, as I don't think it can ever really be equal. It's strange having 2 different laws that apply based on arbitrary criteria and the way it'd be talked about would also cause different opinions on the two of them.
I'm glad Denmark finally made homosexual marriage legal (and not just unions) and also that it's possible in the church.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Think about it, ur straight, and its hard for u to find ur Mr/Ms Right, so why so hard on others? Its even much harder for them, so why not support their happiness?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> The 19th century called, they want their opinion back.


They had the right idea.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Of course, this is the 21st century isn't it?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope,i dont!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Scorpio90 said:


> Think about it, ur straight, and its hard for u to find ur Mr/Ms Right, so why so hard on others? Its even much harder for them, so why not support their happiness?


I aint buggiing about it, ppl gonna do what they want too, but sh--ts stll wrong to me.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yes. There's no good reason why they shouldn't have the right.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely. Why people who don't support it care so much about who marries who is beyond me. :stu

Gay marriage just passed in my state, was 48% no, 52% yes.... couldn't believe it was even that close. It's also pretty annoying when you ask why and someone says "because it's wrong to me" or something along those lines. Really? Two people should be prevented from being happy together because it's wrong to you?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely! Marriage is about love not gender.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

If two people love each other, I see no reason their genders should prevent them from getting married.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

no. and i hate that not supporting it makes you a minority. whats happening to this world.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

StrangePeaches said:


> no. and i hate that not supporting it makes you a minority. whats happening to this world.


Finally somebody with the same mindset as me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

StrangePeaches said:


> no. and i hate that not supporting it makes you a minority. whats happening to this world.


I really don't think it makes you a minority. You could ask 100 people in person if they support gay marriage and probably 85-95% would say yes. Put them in a anonymous poll and chances are it would be pretty even.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Rossy said:


> They had the right idea.


Why so?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I support it 100%, the only argument against it is the religious argument of "Marriage is supposed to be between a man and a woman!" which is stupid.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure why not.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I support gay marriage and it upsets me that I'm the only one in my family that does. My brother argued that marriage is a religious right and allowing gay marriage would be a violation of the separation of church and government. But if that's the case, why aren't Christians getting upset about heterosexual non-Christian couples getting married? If they really wanted to preserve their religious sacrament, they'd fight for the secular label to be different for everyone. Not just gay couples. Forcing homosexual couples to label their relationship differently from everyone else implies that they're not to be taken as seriously. It really boils my blood that so many people don't see how hurtful that is.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I support gay marriage but straight marriage - no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

missingno said:


> Nah don't support it.
> 
> Call it a civil union or come up with a completely different name for a gay sex couple that doesn't involve the word marriage. Then I have no problems with it


They do have a different name for it. Gay marriage.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

of course. and I saw that video before, so funny!


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

Absolutely support it. Not just to spite religious nut jobs but I think everyone should have the right to spend their lives with who ever they want.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutely support it.

People deciding to get married shouldn't affect others. Just because a gay couple get married, doesn't make the marriage of a straight couple any less special or sacred. It has no direct effect on "you", so I fail to understand why people are uncomfortable with it enough to forbid others from getting married. How does a gay couple that you don't know have any consequence to "you"? (General you.)

For the people that are against this - are for making it illegal for gay couples to have sex as well? Because sex is a sacred act between a man and woman, right? You have no right to tell people that they can't have sex with each other, in that same vein, you have no right to tell them they can't get married. None of it directly affects _you_. Marriage is not a purely religious concept. Like others have said, people that are non-Christian get married. Marriage is a secular concept nowadays. So religious arguments against this shouldn't be relevant in regards to law and government.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Patriot said:


> Of course, this is the 20th century isn't it?


nope


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I support gay marriage. It's not their fault that they have feelings for the same sex as them. Love has no boundaries and you can't really control who you have feelings for.

Besides, it's not a choice because most of the time they do get bullied for being different and not being like everyone else.Being bullied isn't one of those great experiences that you would want to experience, so being gay isn't a choice.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Most people who have said no haven't provided a reason. I find that...interesting.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I support gay marriage. I really think social opinion has been changing on this issue in recent years, and it makes me happy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

You'd rather have children spend their lives with no parents at all rather than get adopted by a loving gay or lesbian couple who could provide for them and provide them with the same amount of love as a straight couple would?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Rossy said:


> The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


Boy is your science knowledge outdated.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Rossy said:


> The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


I really wouldn't worry about that - Homosexuality doesn't spread like that.
Allowing homosexuals to get married might show kids with homosexual inclinations that we accept who they are and what they want, but that's not a bad thing.
You can't suppress something like this in people without causing a lot of harm in the process.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

A gay husband would be cool! No sex.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Rossy said:


> The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


That's what the gay people want. To spread their homosexuality. Their new plan is to do it slowly, through the children, causing gay insanity where they do things like brainwash them into wearing mesh and flannel. But remember, you have to make sure to NEVER get bitten, the gayness spreads faster that way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Barette said:


> That's what the gay people want. To spread their homosexuality. Their new plan is to do it slowly, through the children, causing gay insanity where they do things like brainwash them into wearing mesh and flannel. But remember, you have to make sure to NEVER get bitten, the gayness spreads faster that way.


Hsssssssssssssssssssssss, you're revealing all of our plans :mum. We never should've trusted you. Now we won't be able to take over the world.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Rossy said:


> The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


I don't even, what is this? 
First off, those are arguments against gay couples ADOPTING, not marrying and it's already legal in large areas of the US. But it's an entirely different debate.

Secondly, do some actual goddam research. The gender of parents does not actually matter, it's the quality of their parenting. 
Gender confusion? How, just how? Transsexuality has much more to do with hormones and genetics than the environment they are raised in, as numerous studies have shown, the concept of gender and the differences in gender identity are inherent (to a degree, environment is a factor), but the point is, regardless of your upbringing you would still have a similar gender identity. You can't raise someone to be a transsexual, they just are. 
As for 'encouraging homosexual behaviour' (why would that be bad btw), I can't even begin to communicate how pants-on-head retarded that is, you aren't recruited into being homosexual, you don't pick up a pamphlet and go " Hey, this sounds great!!" and then sign up at the local LGBT Agenda office, after which you get a card verifying yourself as a member of the LGBT association.

You're born LGBT, saying its a choice is not only stupid, it's also pretty offensive to the people who have committed suicide and been persecuted in numerous countries for their sexuality.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's better to be homosexual, isn't it? You don't have to worry about unplanned pregnancies and such. And it's almost unheard of for a lesbian to get HIV.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> nope


What?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hsssssssssssssssssssssss, you're revealing all of our plans :mum. We never should've trusted you. Now we won't be able to take over the world.


I had to tell, think of the children Fire!!! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, why not?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I vote yes


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I have gay friends and so my answer is yes I support gay marriage. I really don't care about how people were brought up religiously, they can believe whatever they want but I think they should not impose their beliefs on others. Isn't it in the Bible that states that people should not judge others or they will be condemned as well? Essentially that only God is actually allowed to 'judge' and for us to 'judge' others we are somewhat implying that we're better than others, which we are not. IDK if I'm correct on this so if anyone wants to clarify go ahead. 

Anyways, either way, I don't see what is wrong with gay marriage. People love who they love, they can't 'force' themselves to be heterosexual. I'm pretty sure many have tried to be straight due to societal discourse that still perpetuates the notion that homosexuality is wrong or is rather taboo only to realize that they are only lying to themselves by trying to conform. Ultimately, gay marriage doesn't harm others so what's the problem here? It may discomfort those who grew up with beliefs that go against that, but in actuality it's not a lifestyle that harms others. Hating gays or gay marriage is similar to hating someone for eating a doughnut because you're on a diet.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> Why?
> 
> If it's due to any religious notion of marriage being between a man and a woman, then shouldn't heterosexual atheist couples and childfree people (not reproducing which many seem to think the purpose of marriage is for) also have "civil unions"?


It's just that it's tradition between a man and a woman. Give them something else with the same rights and legal situation. Sometimes it's like every tradition is being attacked by liberals.

I wouldn't get married anyway, personally. Too financially risky for men if there's a divorce, which is quite likely nowadays.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot said:


> What?


It's the 21st century, not the 20th.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't care.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't care, as long as I get a wife, kids and a family, I don't really care what two guys do in their private time at home. I know they aren't coming after me, so why should I meddle in their business?


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah. If two consenting adults want to get married, let them. How does their marriage remotely affect *your *own personal life?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I support it 100% 

About a year ago I saw this list on Facebook that cracked me up :b

*10 Reasons Why Gay Marriage is Wrong*

*01)* Being gay is not natural. Real Americans always reject unnatural things like eyeglasses, polyester, and air conditioning.

*02)* Gay marriage will encourage people to be gay, in the same way that hanging around tall people will make you tall.

*03)* Legalizing gay marriage will open the door to all kinds of crazy behavior. People may even wish to marry their pets because a dog has legal standing and can sign a marriage contract.

*04)* Straight marriage has been around a long time and hasn't changed at all; women are still property, blacks still can't marry whites, and divorce is still illegal.

*05)* Straight marriage will be less meaningful if gay marriage were allowed; the sanctity of Britney Spears' 55-hour just-for-fun marriage would be destroyed.

*06)* Straight marriages are valid because they produce children. Gay couples, infertile couples, and old people shouldn't be allowed to marry because our orphanages aren't full yet, and the world needs more children.

*07)* Obviously gay parents will raise gay children, since straight parents only raise straight children.

*08 )* Gay marriage is not supported by religion. In a theocracy like ours, the values of one religion are imposed on the entire country. That's why we have only one religion in America.

*09)* Children can never succeed without a male and a female role model at home. That's why we as a society expressly forbid single parents to raise children.

*10)* Gay marriage will change the foundation of society; we could never adapt to new social norms. Just like we haven't adapted to cars, the service-sector economy, or longer life spans.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kirsebaer said:


> I support it 100%
> 
> About a year ago I saw this list on Facebook that cracked me up :b
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that list too  it's brilliant.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> It's the 21st century, not the 20th.


oh xD


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I oppose marriage defined and governed by the state. It makes second-class citizens (basically common-owned slaves of the ruling married class) of those of us that are not (and realistically unable to become) married.

I also have no right to control what gender combinations a religious organization may marry. They should be free to marry homosexuals and refuse to marry heterosexuals with no interference from the state.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Rossy said:


> The mental health of children,gender confusion with the children,potentialy encouraging homosexual behavior.


Never have studies proved anything you say on this topic. Infact the evidence suggests you are wrong.

Use evidence.



ericj said:


> I oppose marriage defined and governed by the state.
> 
> I also have no right to control what gender combinations a religious organization may marry. They should be free to marry homosexuals and refuse to marry heterosexuals with no interference from the state.


I agree, it shouldn't be an issue politically.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Patriot said:


> oh xD


Lol that tricked me too for a while. You'd think 21st century would be 2100 and forward until 2200 when it becomes the 22nd century


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Of course I do.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Straight people generally act like gay people are committing a crime. What crime are they committing? Love?

I think what two adults, who are in love with each other, do is between them and them.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I think what two adults, who are in love with each other, do is between them and them.


Heck, most people even support the legality of marriage between people who aren't in love :b


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep...why not? The only reasons I've heard against it are either religious or traditional. By traditional I mean people saying marriage has always been between a man and a woman, so this goes against an established tradition. They either disagree with gay marriage outright or propose a name change. To that I say - WHO GIVES A ****? Holding up every tradition 100% regardless of changing societal needs just hampers progress. And again - WHO GIVES A ****?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure. I can't see what's wrong with it. It's the twenty-first century, guys. You can't say you have a free country by allowing some things, but not others. And no, I do NOT give a toss what your religion says about this.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course Î do, I live with two lesbians  but seriously it shouldn`t even be a question in our generation! It pisses me off so much that people have a problem with it, it`s actually pathetic! It`s not like it affects anyone else, everyone has a right to love anyone!


----------



## nb1991 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I support gay marriage.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope, but also not gon protest against it. It's like w/e.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Of course


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

low said:


> It's just that it's tradition between a man and a woman. Give them something else with the same rights and legal situation. Sometimes it's like every tradition is being attacked by liberals.


God I hate the word tradition. What does supporting a tradition mean? It means you support something because people that came before you supported it. That seems like a rather bad reason to believe in anything, "Well, I feel that way because people have felt that way for awhile." There's no examination of whether the belief is sound or not just blind acceptance.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Broshious2 said:


> God I hate the word tradition. What does supporting a tradition mean? It means you support something because people that came before you supported it. That seems like a rather bad reason to believe in anything, "Well, I feel that way because people have felt that way for awhile." There's no examination of whether the belief is sound or not just blind acceptance.


Believing blindly would be idiotic, yes. I can't fault that logic. The problem is not so much _'tradition'_ but the rationale for that tradition. So we are agreeing really, on that point, I think. I view marriage between a man and a woman in this case, traditionally, being a formerly overall beneficial socio-economical contract. Now however, I don't. I wouldn't recommend any straight male get married. I view homosexual marriage as a further nail in the coffin towards traditional, positive, heterosexual male role in society.

I also feel the legalisation of marriage is a further step towards the normalisation of same-sex couple adopting, or child sharing with other same-sex couples, which I also do not agree with. I don't really mind giving reasons for that but I think I'll leave it for now unless I'm asked.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I have absolutely no problem with gays getting married. Why would they not have the right to? Hell what do I care? If they want to get married, why not?
There is no logical reasoning to explain being against it, other than some religious crap. 
And I'm not religious.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Straight people generally act like gay people are committing a crime. What crime are they committing? Love?
> 
> I think what two adults, who are in love with each other, do is between them and them.


that sounds about right ...


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

No I do not.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I honestly cannot see any logical, rational reason to not support it. Of all the 'political issues' out there, this is by far the most illogical. It'd be funny if it wasn't so freaking sad.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What's wrong with people like me not supporting it? It's like were the minority now.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No I don't support it. At all. Sure people are aloud to love whoever they want but I believe marriage should be between man and woman. I won't say more.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i support gay marriage and im straight! holy cow!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I support it 100%, the only argument against it is the religious argument of "Marriage is supposed to be between a man and a woman!" which is stupid.


not to mention that that argument is unconstitutional at least in the U.S... seperation of church and sate, but i guess the constitution doesnt apply to everyone, wait... whats that u say? its supposed to? hmmm


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Who would support such a thing?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If gay's your way, then that's okay. :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Real talk: I cannot take seriously anyone who thinks they have the right to determine who gets married.

Especially if they like to consider themselves proponents of "small government" or lovers of "equality." And really, anyone here should understand what it's like to be treated differently. Hypocrisy always astounds me.

There's no reason not to support such an issue unless, well... you're a self-entitled idiot. Sorry, but there it is. I don't bother making stands on many things, but I'll do it here because it's obvious.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Of course I support that


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm straight, was initially born into a muslim community and I support it COMPLETELY.  Marriage equality FTW!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Paloma M said:


> No I don't support it. At all. Sure people are aloud to love whoever they want but I believe marriage should be between man and woman. I won't say more.


Interesting, and you're from San Francisco of all places :sus


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't SUPPORT it, but i see nothing wrong with it to where it shouldn't be allowed. I'm neither gay, nor do i feel marriage to be a necessity (rather cliche idea actually), so i don't particularly give a damned either way. Gays can fight for their rights, i won't fight for them.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

ah just let them get married already...


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I absolutely do.


Though I'd like to see the term "marriage" die off (actually I'd like to see religion die off, but that's asking too much) and just lump everything in with civil unions, allow any two consenting adults to form this union if they wish.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Interesting, and you're from San Francisco of all places :sus


I'm pretty sure she is originally from Texas which might explain it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Soilwork said:


> I'm pretty sure she is originally from Texas which might explain it.







Every time I hear someone's from Texas, this plays ambiently in the back of head :b


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm straight and I support all gay rights. Who am I to deny somebody's right to marry? The debates on it are ****ing ridiculous. I don't really care about marriage but just make it legal, it isn't going to kill another being.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Definitely. Why people who don't support it care so much about who marries who is beyond me. :stu


I don't get it either. Gay marriage, straight marriage, interracial marriage, none of it will affect the way I live. If two people are happily in love, let them marry if they choose to.

Eventually in 15-20 years, people will see how silly it is to segregate a group of people from the rest of the common citizens, similar to the racial segregation we had ~40-50 years ago.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting that almost no one who actually said no explained their position.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Peter Attis said:


> Interesting that almost no one who actually said no explained their position.


Probably because their reasoning would be so poor nobody would buy into it.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

Rossy said:


> What's wrong with people like me not supporting it? It's like were the minority now.


Usually the most homophobic people are the most likely to harbour repressed gay tendencies. Not that it's a bad thing that your gay, you should celebrate who you are and I certainly wouldn't try to restrict your human rights because of my sexual insecurities.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't really agree with 'marriage' but yeah, definately. It disturbs me that this is still a question for people to be asking. :sigh


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

i take the strong opinion that what ever two consenting adults want to do they should be allowed to do, as long as no one is getting hurt.

Why should gay people be denied the right to marry, but criminals on death row have the right to marry.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Of course gay couples should be allowed to marry. Why wouldn't people encourage 2 people who love each other to commit to a long term, lasting relationship?

It's entirely anti-society and anti-liberty to suggest otherwise.

To me, civil partnership was always a planned stepping stone to allowing gay marriage. It was just the step needed to allow older and more conservative elements of society to adjust.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ofcourse I support gay marriage, this isn't the middle ages anymore guys! Get with the time you old codgers!


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I don't support it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Of course gay couples should be allowed to marry. Why wouldn't people encourage *2 people who love each other to commit to a long term, lasting relationship?*
> 
> It's entirely anti-society and anti-liberty to suggest otherwise.
> 
> To me, civil partnership was always a planned stepping stone to allowing gay marriage. It was just the step needed to allow older and more conservative elements of society to adjust.


lol, there is such a thing?


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't really support it, but i'm not against it either. The sanction of marriage has been mostly tarnished anyway, plus Its not really my business, to say who should or shouldn't get married.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

all this worth nothing,,, in the gay world the only thing they care about is Sex!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I do support gay marriage. I don't see myself why you'd give them rights to everything else EXCEPT for marriage. If you won't let them marry, why not go down a dangerous slippery slope and take away other rights from them as well?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Live and let live


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

I support gay marriage, and live in a state that supports it now too!

To all the people saying call it something different, isn't that a type of segregation? Didn't we have to go through the whole "separate but equal doesn't really work" thing with the civil rights movement in the 60's? Not a good argument in my opinion.

Also, in many states (in the US, I don't know about other places) civil unions do NOT come with the same rights as marriage.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

With all due respect to the ppl's opnions here.........nuff said


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I do not support gay marriage but you won't see me picketing with the Westboro Baptist Church. I don't talk about it much because I also find it unfair that people who do not support it get labeled as "homophobes." Just because I don't agree with gay marriage doesn't mean I hate gay people.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

I support gay marriage.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

jmoop said:


> I do not support gay marriage but you won't see me picketing with the Westboro Baptist Church. I don't talk about it much because I also find it unfair that people who do not support it get labeled as "homophobes." Just because I don't agree with gay marriage doesn't mean I hate gay people.


Wanting to deny gay people rights does make you homophobic though. If you do a hateful thing to someone, it doesn't matter if you actually hate them(you probably do though); you've done it, and that's a problem.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

There are no actual valid reasons to be against gay marriage (that i've seen) unless you're trying to impose your personal religious beliefs onto everyone.



StNaive said:


> Wanting to deny gay people rights does make you homophobic though. If you do a hateful thing to someone, it doesn't matter if you actually hate them(you probably do though); you've done it, and that's a problem.


Exactly. Many people try to act like opposing gay marriage is merely a "difference of opinion" when the fact is you're preventing others from being treated equally under the law. That is no difference of opinion, it is discrimination no matter how much you sugar coat it.

If you don't approve of same-sex relationships or have some sort of religious objection to gay marriage then you are free to not marry someone of the same-sex, not to dictate to others if they can or cannot.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

StNaive said:


> Wanting to deny gay people rights does make you homophobic though. If you do a hateful thing to someone, it doesn't matter if you actually hate them(you probably do though); you've done it, and that's a problem.


OK. Where the name-calling starts, the argument ends. Nowhere did I say I hate gay people.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

In the sense that if heterosexual couples can marry, then so should homosexual ones. But I don't support marriage on principle. Shouldn't this be in the Society and Culture section?


----------

